
Apple's China-friendly censorship caused an iPhone-crashing bug - ValentineC
https://www.wired.com/story/apple-china-censorship-bug-iphone-crash-emoji/
======
willio58
It always gives me a gross feeling when I read about Apple helping countries
actively censor what can be communicated between two human beings.

Let China censor what they will, but to choose to actively aid in doing so
just feels wrong.

~~~
jonny_eh
It's "help" or be banned. China's too big a market to drop out of and keep
your job as CEO.

